# I have a question about fire walls?



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

Im having issues with firewall, it seems there isn't enough protection on mine. The reason I say this is because I went to shields to test my fire wall and when i test with common ports, this is what it sais:Solicited TCP Packets: RECEIVED (FAILED), Unsolicited Packets: PASSED and Ping Reply: RECEIVED (FAILED). Is their any advice to make my firewall stronger


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Which software firewall are you using? Are you also using a router?

What mode is your firewall set to? Have you modified any of the settings from default?


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

On the fire wall im using spygate also regular WindowsXP firewalland they are active. no router hooked on to my computer. The last part I haven't put anything to default.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You should only be using one software firewall to avoid conflicts. Disable the Windows one (_Control Panel > Windows Firewall > Off_) and leave Sygate on default settings, then run the test again.


----------



## mommabear (Apr 5, 2008)

Although Sygate was discontinued in late 2005 when Symantec bought it out, it's still a very good firewall. There's a nice tutorial here to help you set it up to its maximum protection.

http://www.kotiposti.net/string/SPF_eng/SPFGuide.html

I was in a discussion about Sygate just the other day at another forum. I got curious about how Sygate was still performing without definition updates for two years. I hadn't done an online scan in three years, probably. I went to Shields Up! and PC Flank and my results were 100% stealth for every security test they had. 

I did "fail" PC Flank's web browser test. I had tracking cookings and referrers. That didn't surprise me because I don't run any real-time cookie blocker, but I use Firefox and clean them out manually. (I never get very many anyway.)

As for the referrals, a Google search showed me how to block those in Sygate (Pro version only) by going into the Options-Security Tab and enabling stealth mode browsing. However, that can cause some websites you really want to see to display improperly. I tested it by going to MSNBC.com and very little would come up. So I un-ticked that again. If I ever have to go to a site don't feel 100% secure about, I can always enable stealth again. If the site doesn't display properly, then I'll have to make a judgment call about turning referrers back on for that site.


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

Thanx for your feedback, but it seems I can't install spygate 552577 as you recommend. I first start by downloading spygate 552577, then next I disable my windows xp firewall when that is done, I disconnect from the internet. then I run program spygate 552577, then I restart my computer, however when I get to my main menu it keeps saying that " Windows Security Firewall is turned off, please enable. Did I miss something or do something wrong?


----------



## mommabear (Apr 5, 2008)

How to turn off Windows firewall if you've got SP2. 

http://www.utmem.edu/helpdesk/sp2/sp2firewall.htm

Did you uninstall Sygate when it failed the test and then reinstall? If you did, then you might have to do some manual clean up before you can install it again. But let's get the Windows Firewall disabled first and see if that fixes it for you. I do have the instructions for manually removing any Sygate leftovers to prepare for a clean install. I can post those if needed. 

Also, your version of Sygate is older than the last good ones. I'm still using 5.5.2710 but there are two more, 5.6.2808 and 5.6.3408. 3408, I believe, added some bug fixes for XP. It was the last version before it was discontinued, but I don't know if they got it 100% complete. Some people have no trouble with it, others do. My 5.5.2710 works fine with my XP Home, and many are of the opinion that it was the last most stable version.

You can find the newer versions here:
http://www.savefile.com/projects/1045215

Edit: Oh, I remember now! Windows Security Center could not recognize that another firewall (Sygate) was installed and that's why the reminder keeps popping up. Those instructions in that link will tell you how to turn off the reminder. That also might have been one of the bugs fixed in later versions of Sygate.


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

I have no traces of spygate on my system (redegit clicked on edit then moved cursor to find then typed spygate) This spy gate is too much of a hassle for me,whats another good personal firewall if you can please?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Comodo* is one of the better ones. Try the free version for a while before deciding whether to upgrade to the Pro version. I've been using the free one for a while now after switching from Zone Alarm Pro. No problems so far, and very easy to configure.

EDIT: The program is called Sygate (no *P*)


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

Can you give step by step instructions on how to install properly. I don't want something to go wrong.


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

I've successfully downloaded comodo. Im wondering does avg, spybot, ie spy ad and spy blaster work with comodo?


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

panda777 said:


> Im having issues with firewall, it seems there isn't enough protection on mine. The reason I say this is because I went to shields to test my fire wall and when i test with common ports, this is what it sais:Solicited TCP Packets: RECEIVED (FAILED), Unsolicited Packets: PASSED and Ping Reply: RECEIVED (FAILED). Is their any advice to make my firewall stronger


There is no need to use a firewall if you set your modem/router to use NAPT. Then all tests will pass with stealth.


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

how do I do that?


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

panda777 said:


> how do I do that?


Read your modems manual and enter the modem/router configuration menu. And choose NAPT in there.


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

Help me Comodo or something locked me out of everthing (Internet, files, system) what do I do. Right now im running in safe mode.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What happens when you run Windows in normal mode? Do any of your programs run? I'm not sure what you mean by "locked out of everything".

Right-click the Comodo icon in the systray (bottom right, next to the clock) and change the Firewall Security Level to 'Train With Safe Mode'. This will give you a popup whenever you run a program for the first time that needs internet access. If it's safe, allow it. If you're not sure, block it. Comodo will remember which programs are safe, so after a few days you can go back to the default Training Mode and not get any more popups.


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

When I run it in normal mode, it denies me access to everything and I have no permission to Internet, applications, control panel and I cant even restart my computer. I don't if it's comodo or my Windows?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If the problem only started after you installed Comodo, boot into Windows Safe Mode and uninstall it. I've never seen Comodo or any other firewall cause this problem though. Did you have admin rights when you installed Comodo?


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

yes I did have admini. rights I've never seen this either. Let me uninstall it and tell you if it locks me out in normal mode.


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

panda777 said:


> Help me Comodo or something locked me out of everthing (Internet, files, system) what do I do. Right now im running in safe mode.


Nobody should ever recommend COMODO to a beginner user.

I used to use COMDODO but as I have stated in previous messages, there is no need for a firewall if you use NAPT instead.

I have heard many horror stories of COMODO totally locking people out from using internet etc. It even happened to me the very first time I was messing around with it. But luckily I use Acronis Trueimage and restored my backup image and was up and running like new again in 10 minutes.

You will have to reinstall Windows because once COMODO locks you out, you're toast


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

panda777 said:


> When I run it in normal mode, it denies me access to everything and I have no permission to Internet, applications, control panel and I cant even restart my computer. I don't if it's comodo or my Windows?


This is because COMODO installs its own Kernel. As I said above, you're toast and will need to reinstall Windows. Put it down to a lesson well learned. And if you had have done as I suggested all along, you would never have had these problems.


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

koala said:


> If the problem only started after you installed Comodo, boot into Windows Safe Mode and uninstall it. I've never seen Comodo or any other firewall cause this problem though. Did you have admin rights when you installed Comodo?


You have not seen it happen, but it does happen. It happened to me too when I installed it. And it happened to a few other guys I know.

If a beginner uses COMODO or if a person is messing around with it, COMODO can lock you out of windows for good and a windows reinstall is needed.


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

Okay...I uninstalled comodo and everything looks to be fine, how do I check everthing is fine?


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

panda777 said:


> Okay...I uninstalled comodo and everything looks to be fine, how do I check everthing is fine?


Boy are you lucky that you were able to uninstall it.

How did you uninstall it if it locked everything? I thought you indicated that COMODO locked everything and you couldn't load anything or connect to the internet. No? Did I misunderstand you?

You said, "it denies me access to everything and I have no permission to Internet, applications..."

So if that is correct, how were you able to run UNINSTALL?

And do you now have normal internet access again?


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

I went to safe mode and there I un-installed it there, In safe mode it let me (don't know why?) do it.


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

panda777 said:


> I went to safe mode and there I un-installed it there, In safe mode it let me (don't know why?) do it.


So does everything work normally again? Internet access ok etc?

And did you enable NAPT mode in your modem?

What does grc.com report when you do the ShieldsUP!?

http://www.grc.com/default.htm

I run Vista with NO firewall on whatsoever, and I get a perfect stealth report. But that is because I have NAPT turned on in my modem.

This is what it says for me:

"Your system has achieved a perfect "TruStealth" rating. Not a single packet — solicited or otherwise — was received from your system as a result of our security probing tests. Your system ignored and refused to reply to repeated Pings (ICMP Echo Requests). From the standpoint of the passing probes of any hacker, this machine does not exist on the Internet. Some questionable personal security systems expose their users by attempting to "counter-probe the prober", thus revealing themselves. But your system wisely remained silent in every way. Very nice."


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

well... my computer is really slow, but working. I can't find my manual for config. my NAPT. I don't what to do my computer prob takes 15 seconds to get on, is it wise to reinstall windows, I'm thinking thats my only way to fix it (please advice)


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

panda777 said:


> well... my computer is really slow, but working. I can't find my manual for config. my NAPT. I don't what to do my computer prob takes 15 seconds to get on, is it wise to reinstall windows, I'm thinking thats my only way to fix it (please advice)


The final decision is yours, but I would definitatly reinstall windows and start again. That way you have peace of mind and it's not nagging you in the back of your mind all the time what COMODO has done to slow it down.

Backup your personal bookmarks, files etc, and Reinstall Windows. We all have done it many times  And when it's running good and with only the basic essentials installed, do a complete image backup using something like Acronis Trueimage.

Then in the future if you want to play around or mess around installing something new to try, and if it stuffs up your windows, you simply restore your image and up and running as normal in 10 minutes.

Just use the windows firewall, that's all that is needed anyway for the average user. COMODO etc are overkill for the average user anyway.


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

last question... then you can mark this as solved. How do I reinstall windows, last time I got a friend of mine to help me. Now I have lost contact with him, and im barely learning all this. And thanx 4 everything!


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

panda777 said:


> last question... then you can mark this as solved. How do I reinstall windows, last time I got a friend of mine to help me. Now I have lost contact with him, and im barely learning all this. And thanx 4 everything!


You just insert your windows CD and boot from your CD/DVD drive and follow the instructions.

Microsoft has really done a good job with the installation so that is is very easy to follow.

If you still find it a challenge, try asking another friend or neighbour who is more experienced in installing windows.

Best wishes.


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

Well it is challenging, but for you guys it's easy. I just found out I need to format my hard drive and none of my neighbors know how to?


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

panda777 said:


> Well it is challenging, but for you guys it's easy. I just found out I need to format my hard drive and none of my neighbors know how to?


Then your only option is to take your PC to your local PC store and ask them to do it for you. 

And once your PC is up and running again, avoid installing any new programs etc due to your lack of understanding of windows, it's safest just to turn it on and use it, and not install anything new.

Sorry I couldn't be more help.

Best wishes to you.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Instructions for formatting a drive and creating partitions prior to installing Windows, from *http://support.microsoft.com/kb/313348* (edited)



> *How to partition and format your hard disk by using the Windows XP Setup program*
> 
> To partition and format your hard disk by using the Windows XP Setup program:
> 
> ...



Instructions for installing Windows XP: *http://support.microsoft.com/kb/316941* (Method 2)


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

Thanx it was complicated for an instant and I got the job done


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Well done! :smile: As this thread was originally about firewalls, do you still need any help with this?


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

Yes, one more question I got A great rating on shields up!(all stealth) Do I need: spybot, spyware blaster, and windows firewall. The reason I say it is because, I set my modem/router to use NAPT.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you're getting an 'all stealth' result from the tests using just your router and you're comfortable using the router config to manage it, then you can do without a software firewall, although it's very common to have both.

I would install Spybot and Spware Blaster, and maybe a couple more as well. It doesn't do any harm to be cautious when it comes to security.

You should only have one anti-virus program running, one software firewall if you choose to use one (but not the built-in XP one which is a waste of time), and as many anti-spyware programs as you like. Just remember to go into the settings for each of the anti-spyware apps and disable the real-time monitoring for all but one of them. Too much real-time scanning will slow down your computer and is not needed.


----------



## panda777 (May 6, 2008)

how do I disable real time scanning?


----------



## truthseeker (Jan 26, 2008)

panda777 said:


> Thanx it was complicated for an instant and I got the job done


Wooohooo!! Great stuff  I am happy for you.

Sorry I wasn't more help and sorry for not believing in you more as I recommended to take your PC to a PC store to get fixed. I realise now that I was wrong.


----------

